# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Phố Hội trong tôi

## pham2408

*Tuần đầu tháng 9 vừa qua, tòa án du lịch đầu tiên của Thái Lan và cũng là trên thế giới đi vào hoạt động tại thành phố biển nổi tiếng Pattaya. Đây là nỗ lực mới của chính phủ Thái nhằm đảm bảo an toàn cho du khách khi đến nước này.* 

Thái Lan luôn được coi là thiên đường du lịch trong khu vực và trên thế giới. Ngành này mang về nguồn lợi khổng lồ hàng năm cho đất nước chùa vàng, đóng góp không nhỏ vào việc tăng trưởng kinh tế quốc gia. Để đảm bảo an toàn và quyền lợi cho du khách và tạo chế tài buộc những nhà cung cấp dịch vụ du lịch có trách nhiệm hơn, hướng tới sự phát triển bền vững của ngành du lịch, Tòa án du lịch Thái Lan được thành lập. 

Án dân sự và hình sự liên quan đến khách du lịch bị nạn đều sẽ được giải quyết nhanh chóng trước khi người này rời khỏi Thái Lan. Trong khi Tòa án Pattaya chủ yếu thụ lý vụ án liên quan đến ngành công nghiệp tàu cao tốc, nơi các vấn đề lửa đảo, chặt chém, tội phạm và tại nạn do thuyền trưởng "kém chất lượng" xảy ra thường xuyên, du khách cũng có thể đâm đơn kiện về dịch vụ không công bằng hay các vụ việc ảnh hưởng tới an toàn cá nhân khác. 

_
_
_Hàng loạt vụ tai nạn chết người liên quan đến tàu cao tốc trên biển xảy ra do người lái non nghề, chạy ẩu. Ảnh: travelphuket._
Tòa án hoạt động 4 tiếng một ngày, từ 16h30 đến 20h30. Thời gian xem xét vụ việc không quá nghiêm trọng sẽ được giảm xuống mức tối thiểu là một ngày, thay vì 6 tháng như trước đây. Tòa án đặc biệt có chủ trương khuyến khích các bên đồng ý thương lượng để dễ dàng đi đến thỏa thuận một cách nhanh chóng. Một ban chuyên trách về các vụ việc liên quan đến du khách nước ngoài cũng sẽ được thành lập, bởi sẽ có nhiều trường hợp án chưa thể được giải quyết xong trước khi du khách về nước. 
Tòa án đầu tiên ở Pattaya là nơi thí điểm, sẽ có sáu tòa án du lịch khác được mở ở các khu nghỉ dưỡng phía nam như Phuket, Krabi, đảo Koh Samui và thành phố phía bắcChiang Mai. Tòa đặc biệt này được mở muộn hơn ở Bangkok, trong đó có một trụ sở ở  Quận Dusit bao gồm khu vực đường Trokkhaosarn và một ở Quận Pathumwan bao gồm khi Patong và Silom. 

*khachsan24gio tổng hợp
Nguồn:* http://www.khachsan24gio.vn/tin-du-l...-gioi-558.html
khach san phi yen da nang khach san galaxy da nang khach san sion da nang  intercontinental danang sun peninsula resort  khach san little home 1 da nang  vinpearl luxury da nang villa furama resort khach san fansipan da nang khach san caraven da nang hyatt regency da nang resort & spa  vinpearl luxury da nang  khach san luxury danang  khach san blue ocean 2 da nang khach san lion sea da nang son tra resort & spa da nang  khach san sai gon tourance da nang furama da nang resort & spa khach san blue ocean da nang khach san truong son tung khach san sunriver khach san bamboo green riverside crowne plaza da nang resort & spa    khach san orient da nang khach san green plaza da nang lifestyle resort da nang fusion maia resort da nang  khach san varna da nang  khach san bamboo green khach san novotel ha long khach san sai gon ha long khach san ha long bay khach san bmc thang long

----------

